
MailTime – The Email Messenger - yitchelle
https://mailtime.com/index.html
======
alanpost
From the MailTime FAQ:

Q: _How do I use email accounts other than Gmail?_

A: _We understand that this is very important to our users, and we have been
working very hard to make this happen as soon as possible. The next round of
support will be iCloud and Yahoo Mails. Please stay tuned!_

What is it going to take to make this product work with IMAP? That's how I
access my email.

